# bazooka wanted



## taper2 (May 13, 2012)

<P>looking for working bazooka, reasonable price or parts zook for blueline ( head broken ) thanks<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" smilieid="110"></P>


----------

